# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  आखिर क्या है वेट लॉस सर्जरी

## Krishna

खान-पान में अनियमितता की वजह से मोटापा बढना आम बात बन गया है। कई लोग ज्यादा मोटापे से परेशान हैं। लाइफस्टाइल बदलने और योगा के बावजूद भी लोगों को मोटापे से राहत नहीं मिलती है। हद से ज्यादा मोटाप को कम करने के लिए बेरियाट्रिक सर्जरी और लीपोसक्शन सर्जरी बहुत ही कारगर उपाय है। हालांकि यह सर्जरी ऐसे लोगों के लिए है जिनका वजन उनकी लंबाई से 30 से 40 किलो ज्यादा है।


बेरियाट्रिक सर्जरी में आमाशय के 80 प्रतिशत भाग को काटकर अलग कर दिया जाता है। इस सर्जरी से 6 महीने के अंदर लगभग 60 किलो तक वजन घट जाता है। लीपोसक्शन सर्जरी में कूल्हों, घुटनों, जांघों और गर्दन से फैट को कम किया जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*बेरियाट्रिक सर्जरी*इस सर्जरी में मुख्य रूप से आमाशय के 80 प्रतिशत हिस्से को काट कर अलग कर दिया जाता है। बेरियाट्रिक सर्जरी तीन तरह की होती है, जिसमें लैप बैंड, स्लीप गैस्ट्रिक्टॉमी और गैस्ट्रिक बाइपास सर्जरी शामिल है। यह सर्जरी लेप्रोस्कोपिक तरीके से होती है। लैप बैंड सर्जरी के बाद खाने की क्षमता बहुत कम हो जाती है। इस सर्जरी के बाद 18 से 24 महीने में वजन 60 से 65 प्रतिशत तक कम हो जाता है। स्लीव गैस्ट्रिक्टोमी के बाद डेढ से दो किलो वजन हर सप्ताह कम होता है। इसमें 12 से 18 महीने में 80-85 प्रतिशत वजन कम हो जाता है। गैस्ट्रिक बाइपास में आमाशय को आंतरिक रूप से बांटा जाता है, जिससे खाना बाइपास हिस्से से होकर छोटी आंत में जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*लीपोसक्शन सर्जरी*इस सर्जरी के जरिए केमिकल्स का इस्तेमाल करके अतिरिक्त चर्बी को कम किया जाता है। इसमें कूल्हों, नितंबों, जांघों, घुटनों, हाथों की भुजाओं गाल, और गर्दन से अतिरिक्त वसा को दूर किया जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*सर्जरी के फायदे 
*

इस सर्जरी के बाद खाना काफी देर से पचता है। साथ ही भूख जगाने वाला कॉलेसिस्टॉयकिनि हार्मोन भी बनना बंद हो जाता है।इससे शरीर में जमा फैट ऊर्जा के रूप में खर्च होने लगता है और तेजी से आदमी पतला होने लगता है।मोटापा कम करने के साथ ही डायबिटीज पर भी नियंत्रण होता है।डिप्रेशन को कम करने में मदद करता है।ब्लड प्रेशर और शुगर भी सामान्य होता है।महिलाओं में सामान्य मासिक धर्म और प्रजनन क्षमता में वृद्धि होती है।वजन घटाने के साथ ही शरीर में एनर्जी का स्तर बढता है जिससे एक्टिवनेस या सक्रियता बढ़ जाती है।जोडों का दर्द, दिल की बीमारी, और हाइपर टेंशन जैसी समस्याएं भी दूर हो जाती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

सर्जरी के बाद ध्यान रखने वाली बातें 


सर्जरी के बाद कुछ दिनों तक खाना पचने में दिक्कत हो सकती है।
सर्जरी के एक साल तक डॉक्टर्स द्वारा दिए गए प्रीकॉशन्स का पालन करना चाहिए।
सर्जरी के बाद कम चर्बी वाला भोजन लें और एक्सरसाइज जरूर करें।
हमेशा हाई प्रोटीन और लो फैट डाइट ही लेने की कोशिश करें।
महिलाओं को सर्जरी के 2 साल बाद ही मां बनने की योजना बनानी चाहिए, वरना लगातार वजन परिवर्तन से बच्चे पर बुरा असर पड़ सकता है।

----------

